

Is electrical engineering perspective? - GoogF

Hello. I want to know if electrical engineering is still perspective area. I mean hardvare+software development.
======
mikerosoftx
I found while getting my computer engineering degree [graduated Dec/11] that
[at least at my university - Dalhousie] EE students focus more on power
systems and electronics while CE students do more programming and electronics:

CE's took more courses in C/C++, OOP, OS design/development, etc while EE's
were taking courses on advanced electronic design, power systems, power
distribution.

At my school if you want learn software and hardware development then CE is
it, if you are interested in electricity/power and electronics then EE is what
you want.

~~~
GoogF
I got it. But how about job offers? Where I can get a job if I am a good
electrical engineer with good programming knowledge?

